# Aggressive ragdoll help



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

Why does everyone say ragdoll's are the most docile and vulnerable breed? I rescued a ragdoll when she was 3 weeks old. She was neutered at 6 months. I've had nothing but problems. I've always had cats and this one is unbelievably EVIL!! She can't be picked up. She bullies all the other animals and spends her days attacking everyone and anything that moves!! Even my poor Labrador (a rescued ex-customs dog) is petrified of her!!! Ragdoll's are NOT a nice breed. She is just horrible. She has been nurtured and loved since the day I rescued her but she is on a mission to kill! Please help!! I don't know what to do. Whoever started the rumour that this breed is docile... They need their head read  in this photo she was only around 4/5 weeks old. She is now 10 months.


----------



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

Oops TYPO! She was 3 weeks when I rescued her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can only imagine that she didn't learn anything from her mum and litter mates because she was taken away from them at such a tender age. 
Were you hand rearing her?


----------



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

She started lapping as soon as I bought her home but also had cat flu and nearly died. I sat holding her head up the first few night so she could breathe properly. I think her eyes had only just opened when I rescued her from a backyard breeder. I took her from the breeder straight to the vet. I think they wanted to get rid if her ASAP because she was so poorly. She was tiny and just fit into one hand.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bless her, poor little thing 
Did she bond with you at all?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Been there,done that got the T shirt,but I have to disagree with you about this being a "breed thing" from the sound of things this poor girl has had a pretty bad start to life.
You don't say why she was "rescued" at 3 weeks old but what ever it was that is IMO where her problems started from.
I have a ragdoll male now 5 years old,for the first 6 months he lived with me it was a nightmare,he stalked me/attacked/bit arms in particular, he was not a very happy boy at all.
This was the reason I joined Pet Forum ,like you I was desperate for help,I was given lots of advice and ways to try to sort out his confused little head,I made the biggest mistake when I took him home at 9 weeks old also learned from the forum that the breeder was known to at least one member who had dealings with her before with similar results
Some of the advice worked some made him worse so in the end I sought the help of a pet behaviourist who worked with me to find out why he was reacting the way he was.
Fast forward 4/6 weeks and he was beginning to calm down because I was shown the subtle signs to look for and how to distract him when he attacked.
He is now a very affectionate,soppy cat but does still have an "edge" to him and will still "bite" the difference now is he doesn't break the skin,infact I think he is and most likely always was jus playing only problem was he hadn't been with his mum and siblings long enough to learn manners.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree with buffie, I think any cat with a start in life like that would grow up to have problems, regardless of their breeding. There is a reason decent breeders don't let their kittens go before 13 weeks. 

Sounds like you've done a great job with her getting her to 10 months. 3 weeks is so incredibly early to be taken away from your mum and siblings and as you know they are so vulnerable at that age but she sounds like a trooper to have made it this far.

Maybe a behaviourist would be a step forward if you could afford it? Is your girl insured? I think you can claim for cat behaviourists with some insurance companies but she probably has to be a known problem to your vet first. I assume she has been vet checked just to make sure she isn't in any pain etc that's causing her to be aggressive?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others^^. Your beautiful kitty missed out on the essential weeks of socialisation she would have had if she'd been able to stay with her mum and litter mates a good few weeks longer. As it is she did not learn how to tolerate or relate to other animals.

She sounds like an unhappy kitty, to be viciously attacking all your other pets. It may be the case she can't cope with living in a multi pet household, especially if you have other cats, and she might be much happier if she were an only pet. Ragdolls are renowned for being a sociable, gentle, affectionate breed, so for you to have a Raggie that is the opposite to that, most definitely indicates she feels miserable and stressed.

I think it's reached the point where it is vital for the sake of restoring harmony in your home to seek professional help from a cat behaviourist. If you have pet insurance for the kitty you will be covered, as long as you get your vet to make the referral.

If you are in the UK these people are good, and their charges are reasonable (compared to some). You may only need one visit and a follow up by phone.

http://www.capbt.co.uk/

If you get some help now whilst the kitty is still young there is more chance of finding a workable solution.


----------



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

moggie14 said:


> Oh bless her, poor little thing
> Did she bond with you at all?


She follows me everywhere and loves attention it's just that she is so rough and aggressive. She likes to be in whatever room the people are in.


----------



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

chillminx said:


> I agree with the others^^. Your beautiful kitty missed out on the essential weeks of socialisation she would have had if she'd been able to stay with her mum and litter mates a good few weeks longer. As it is she did not learn how to tolerate or relate to other animals.
> 
> She sounds like an unhappy kitty, to be viciously attacking all your other pets. It may be the case she can't cope with living in a multi pet household, especially if you have other cats, and she might be much happier if she were an only pet. Ragdolls are renowned for being a sociable, gentle, affectionate breed, so for you to have a Raggie that is the opposite to that, most definitely indicates she feels miserable and stressed.
> 
> ...


Thank you xx


Squeaks said:


> I agree with buffie, I think any cat with a start in life like that would grow up to have problems, regardless of their breeding. There is a reason decent breeders don't let their kittens go before 13 weeks.
> 
> Sounds like you've done a great job with her getting her to 10 months. 3 weeks is so incredibly early to be taken away from your mum and siblings and as you know they are so vulnerable at that age but she sounds like a trooper to have made it this far.
> 
> Maybe a behaviourist would be a step forward if you could afford it? Is your girl insured? I think you can claim for cat behaviourists with some insurance companies but she probably has to be a known problem to your vet first. I assume she has been vet checked just to make sure she isn't in any pain etc that's causing her to be aggressive?


she is surely a trooper. It took months for her breathing to be fully restored. She is 100% health but that flu at such a young age really took its toll on her poor little lungs. I've had lots of vet checks and she is an absolute angel when she is with them. I've had the same vet with all my fur babies for about 15 years now. We had her desexed right on 6 months and. She has had all her shots. Doing everything right that I possibly know to do but I'm getting nowhere. I think I need to research and find a behaviouralist. I live in rural Australia so thus might be a curly one :/


----------



## Brydie (May 23, 2015)

buffie said:


> Been there,done that got the T shirt,but I have to disagree with you about this being a "breed thing" from the sound of things this poor girl has had a pretty bad start to life.
> You don't say why she was "rescued" at 3 weeks old but what ever it was that is IMO where her problems started from.
> I have a ragdoll male now 5 years old,for the first 6 months he lived with me it was a nightmare,he stalked me/attacked/bit arms in particular, he was not a very happy boy at all.
> This was the reason I joined Pet Forum ,like you I was desperate for help,I was given lots of advice and ways to try to sort out his confused little head,I made the biggest mistake when I took him home at 9 weeks old also learned from the forum that the breeder was known to at least one member who had dealings with her before with similar results
> ...


They put Poppy up on a website advertising her for free. Knowing what I do working in animal rescue and knowing how expensive ragdoll's really are - I jumped in my car and drive 6 hours to rescue her and took her straight to the vet. I think she would have died within 24 hours if I didn't get to her. I guess they just didn't want to spend the money in her vet bills


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Your vet may be able to advise on a behavourist, some reputable local breeders may be able to give advice as well. 

I'm sure little one can be helped so try not to get too disheartened, you've done a fantastic job.


----------

